# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Кулер

## nats

Что-то появился гул на кулере на процессоре. Наверное старичок доживает свое. Кто чем пользуется? у кого какие кулера и каково впечатление от их работы? Посоветуйте что приобрести.

----------


## JAHolper

Может смазать просто надо?)
Никогда не менял кулер ни себе ни знакомым. Почистил, смазал и порядок. По-моему они вообще особо не влияют. Только если надо максимально комп разогнать...

----------


## Sanych

У меня Cooler Master. Работает тихо, притензий нет. Да и не старый он пока еще очень даже.

----------


## Mouse

Если кулер не на шарикоподшипниках - ни в коем случае не смазывать - а то пыль налипнет и он заклинит. Если они, как и большинство фтулковые - просто поменять, так как они работают до износа и не восстанавливаются.

----------

